# Race Face Next 2014 Kurbel/Spider Info



## nebeljäger (18. Dezember 2013)

Liebe Race Face Kenner,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. 

Gibt es bei den neuen Race Face Next Kurbelarmen unterschiedliche Ausführungen für 2fach/3fach Spider und Directmount Kettenblätter(1x)

Welches Werkzeug wird zum öffnen des Lockrings benötigt?

Danke herzlichst für die Hilfe!


----------



## coastdriver (18. Dezember 2013)

Hier gibt's passende Info:
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/11/20/race-face-next-sl-2014-kurbel-testintro/

Eine Kurbelarmausführung mit Optionen für 1-, 2- und 3-fach. Montierbar durch den hier:

http://www.befixed.de/images/product_images/popup_images/950_0.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (18. Dezember 2013)

@coastdriver

danke schön! Klasse!

oh da wird ein Isis Tretlagerwerkzeug wieder zum Leben erweckt... 

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage nach unterschiedlichen Achslängen bei Direct Mount und Spiderversionen...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (19. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
ES gibt keine verschiedenen Achslängen. Die Kettenlinie mit 1-fach ist 51mm bei vollem Anschlag des Preloaders und 49,1 mm mit Spider für 2 oder 3-fach.


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Dezember 2013)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> Hey,
> ES gibt keine verschiedenen Achslängen. Die Kettenlinie mit 1-fach ist 51mm bei vollem Anschlag des Preloaders und 49,1 mm mit Spider für 2 oder 3-fach.


danke an alle für die Infos!

Problem (hoffentlich) gelöst....


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo Race Face Gemeinde,

gibt es für die Next SL 2014 bereits andere Innenlager wie Race Face und Rotor (für BSA)?

Gibt's bereits was von Chris King, Reset, etc.?


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Januar 2014)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hallo Race Face Gemeinde,
> 
> gibt es für die Next SL 2014 bereits andere Innenlager wie Race Face und Rotor (für BSA)?
> 
> Gibt's bereits was von Chris King, Reset, etc.?


Ich fahre meine Next SL 2014 mit e*thirteen Innenlager. Je nach Rahmen sollte theoretisch jedes 30mm Achswellen Innenlager passen.


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Januar 2014)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine Next SL 2014 mit e*thirteen Innenlager. Je nach Rahmen sollte theoretisch jedes 30mm Achswellen Innenlager passen.


Da liegt ja meiner Meinung nach auch das Problem - viele (würd Chris King, Reset bevorzugen) bieten nichts für ne 30mm Achse in Verbindung mit BSA (73mm) an oder hab ich da nur unzureichend gesucht?


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Januar 2014)

naja, gerade CK ist ja immer etwas hinten nach wenn es um "neue" Standards geht... 
Reset wäre natürlich sehr lecker... sollten wir sie etwas stupfen? ... ;-)

PS: in deinem Fall würde noch ein Zipp Innenlager(wie bei Cannondale BSA Sets)passen.


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Januar 2014)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> naja, gerade CK ist ja immer etwas hinten nach wenn es um "neue" Standards geht...


Auf deren XX1 Freilauf muss man anscheinend auch vergebens warten.


nebeljäger schrieb:


> Reset wäre natürlich sehr lecker... sollten wir sie etwas stupfen? ... ;-)


Ich schreib se mal an.


----------



## wrathchild053 (4. Juli 2014)

HI!

Ich will mein 29er Specialized Enduro Carbon mit PF30 Mod. 2014 umbauen auf ne Next SL mit 2 fach Spider!
Jetzt sagte mir einer, die Next SL-Kurbelachse sei länger als die verbaute SRAM X01 Kurbel (S2200) und daher könnte ich meine nagelneuen Chris King Ceramic PF30 Lager nicht mehr verwenden!?
Ist dem so, dass ich auf die PF30 Lager von Race Face umbauen muss oder kann ich meine o.g. Lager weiterverwenden?

mfg Adi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

Frag mal bei Bikeaction nach.


----------



## wrathchild053 (8. Juli 2014)

Hab ich schon!

Antwort: Sie brauchen das Race Face PF30 Lager!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

und warum fragst du dann?


----------



## wrathchild053 (9. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und warum fragst du dann?



Wie wahrscheinlich ist diese Antwort wohl, wenn man nen Händler fragt?! Der will ja schließlich auch was verkaufen, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2014)

Du hast so geantwortet, als hättest du schon bei Bikeaction nachgefragt.


----------



## dantist (15. Dezember 2014)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hallo Race Face Gemeinde, gibt es für die Next SL 2014 bereits andere Innenlager wie Race Face und Rotor (für BSA)? Gibt's bereits was von Chris King, Reset, etc.?



Gibt es diesbezüglich inzwischen Neuigkeiten? Das Race Face BSA Lager ist momentan nirgends erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2014)

auch nicht Bikeaction direkt?
Oder Chain reaction?


----------



## ShogunZ (15. Dezember 2014)

dantist schrieb:


> Gibt es diesbezüglich inzwischen Neuigkeiten? Das Race Face BSA Lager ist momentan nirgends erhältlich.


Reset hat meine Anfrage vor nem knappen Jahr verneint, da kommt wohl nichts.
Warte immer noch sehnsüchtig nach ner CK Alternative.


----------



## dantist (15. Dezember 2014)

Habe die mir gängigen Onlineshops in Deutschland abgeklappert, überall ausverkauft. Laut Bike-Discount soll es ab 19.12.2014 wieder lieferbar sein - mal schauen. Chainreaction hat es momentan auch nicht. Egal, Vorfreude ist ja scheinbar die schönste Freude. Und ja, Chris King wäre natürlich Weltklasse, aber eben dafür braucht es die nötige Geduld.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab noch ein paar Race Face PF 30 im Shop. Bei Bedarf PM oder Mail an [email protected]


----------



## dantist (15. Dezember 2014)

Danke, benötige aber ein BSA30 Lager mit Gewinde zum einschrauben.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. Dezember 2014)

dantist schrieb:


> Danke, benötige aber ein BSA30 Lager mit Gewinde zum einschrauben.



BSA für Cinch-Kurbeln? Hab ich auch da.


----------

